# Smokey Bear



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You might have seen on the other thread of mine that I had an engine fire last Saturday, April 6th. It probably burned for 3 minutes or less before I got to an extinguisher and put it out, but that was plenty long enough to do quite a bit of damage.

I've been working on it for the past few days, removing damaged parts, checking things over, trying to figure out what I'm up against. I think I'm past most of the ugly work, now it's time to start cleaning, painting, and getting ready to put it all back together once all the parts get here.

So far, here's what's needed:
Engine wiring harness.
Speedometer cable
Shifter cable
Throttle cable
Throttle return spring
Carb rebuild kit
K&N Filter Element
All the ram air foam seals
Ram air control cables
Ram air exhaust heat duct and plastic elbow
Lower ram air pan vacuum switch
Passenger side vent pipe, grommet, fitting, and filter in the ram air pan
vacuum choke pull-off diaphragm
Windshield washer pump and fluid lines.
Heater and vacuum hoses
One Pypes electric cutout (passenger side, drivers side is ok)
HEI rebuild
Ignition wires
Factory chrome valve covers (unless these will buff out, but I doubt it)
Valve cover gaskets
Lifter cover gasket
PCV grommet

It's to the point now where it's ready for me to start cleaning and repainting the parts that are just crispy but otherwise ok.

Still don't know what I'm going to do about the bubbled spots on the hood, so stay tuned.

Morals of the story:
Fire is BAD!
Fire extinguisher - don't leave home without one
Hagerty Insurance is terrific to deal with when you really need them.
Fuel systems are not to be trifled with. Treat them with the same respect you would a firearm.

Bear


----------



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

Pictures are everything. The fix /replace list is pretty sanitary but looking at the photos tells the real story. You certainly don't need me to tell you to get estimates from the best places and have Hagerty cut you the check. You obviously can do it right. Good luck and again thanks for sharing the experience I now have an extinguisher in the car.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Gad*

Urk. Almost choked up looking at the pics! Do you think you'll ever get to the root cause of the matter? She didn't backfire or anything before the incident, did she? But as we say here in Texas: taint nuthin' but a thang!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That's not so bad, most of it should just buff out . 

Yup, you've got quite a bit of work ahead of you but you should be an expert at taking the Beast apart and puttin' her back together by now. :cheers

Also in for root cause of fire.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't know if it's just the extinguisher residue, but it looks like the hottest part of the fire was between the back of the carb and the dist. cap, which is weird. Not a lot of damage at the front of the carb---it's all back at the firewall. (now I know why their called firewalls!!) All things considered, a lot of little things to fix, but overall, not too bad. I would sure like to know the point of origin......


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Don't know if it's just the extinguisher residue, but it looks like the hottest part of the fire was between the back of the carb and the dist. cap, which is weird. Not a lot of damage at the front of the carb---it's all back at the firewall. (now I know why their called firewalls!!) All things considered, a lot of little things to fix, but overall, not too bad. I would sure like to know the point of origin......


Yes, where it looks the worst is where all the fire was. That's what has me puzzled, especially when I didn't find anything apparent in the carb like a stuck float or stuck needle. There aren't any fuel lines _back there_. If it was leaking at the regulator fitting which is right now the best guess I have, then maybe it ran downhill on top of the lifter cover to the rear of the engine, then found its way down to a hot header and ignited. It was burning stuff underneath too, as evidenced by the cooked shifter and speedo cables. That notion is what makes me glad I didn't stop. If that had happened on the side of the road then I would have lost the car. 

I've got my first couple of parts orders ready, but instead of placing them right now I'm going to call them in the morning to make sure the stuff is in stock and also to find out about expecited shipping.

Bear


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bear, look on the bright side. It could have been a lot worse for your car...and for Bear. Get her back on the road where she belongs. Looking forward to seeing the "after" pics.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Sure hope everything comes out well and you get back on the road soon. From the posts I have read, if anyone can do it, you would be the one!! Glad you weren't hurt!! Good luck!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I can't believe it but those ugly, nasty valve covers actually cleaned up and buffed out. I'm happy about that because they're the ones the car was born with. Everything's off and ready for new parts. I've got some cleaning and painting to do: upper and lower ram air pans, lifter cover, and valve cover spacers. Some parts just need a good cleaning, like the intake - then it'll be ready to start putting it all back together.

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts and concern.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not finding the cause would have me worried. Maybe after the wiring harness and hoses replaced crank it over with the coil disconnected to search for a fuel leak?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. Search for fuel AND ignition leaks! Something lit up behind the carb and at the firewall. Check for arcing wires in a dark garage (door open!) or on a moonless Texas night, on the side of a lonely two lane road.....(with a fire extinguisher in hand!!)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm married to an angel.

Earlier tonight while I was preparing to start painting parts, she came out to see what I was doing and smiled at me. When I asked her why she was smiling, she told me that she hadn't seen parts hanging from wires since before the car was done, and that she thought it looked cool because the reminded her of an artsy mobile.

Dang I love that woman.... :cool

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's great. Priceless. You are a lucky slob. 

(it also means she _likes_ seeing parts being prepped and seeing things take shape. So when you start on your '65, it will be _all right_!)


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Bear, I am lucky too...mine wanted to learn how to rebuild her 396 for her Camaro, so that's how we spent our fall. You will also find with Haggerty that the case isn't closed until you are happy. If you find more after they cut you a check, they will be there for you. Good luck, you are a wealth of info here and always seem glad to help anyone out and we appreciate you.


----------

